

Ask HN: Who are your favorite essayists? - kev6168


======
brickcap
I don't have favourites I just go up on gutenberg and look for collections.
This way I get to read essays from authors whom I hadn't read before.

For example couple of months back I found 'all things considered' [1] a
collection of selected essays by GK Chesterton. While the entire collection is
good my favourites were in no particular order:-

1\. On running afters ones hat

2\. The fallacy of success

3\. The worship of the wealthy

These days I am reading Oxford book of American Essays[2]. I liked Benjamin
Franklin's essays (The whistle was also in his autobiography). Consolation for
the old bachelor (Francis Hopkinson) is very funny. Calvin a study of
character (Charles Dudley Warner) is the strangest thing I have read in recent
time, it is good though.

[1][http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/11505](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/11505)

[2][http://www.gutenberg.org/files/40196/40196-h/40196-h.htm](http://www.gutenberg.org/files/40196/40196-h/40196-h.htm)

------
brandonlipman
I am not sure what you consider an essay versus a blogger. I am a big fan of
Andrew Chen's essays. I love how through he is. He does not gloss over
critical points/how to's like many marketing writers do.

Link to his site: [http://andrewchen.co/](http://andrewchen.co/)

------
mightymaike
Noam Chomsky Emma Goldman Tolstoy

------
argimenes
Alan Kay

Kenneth Clark, art historian

John Ruskin, art and social historian

Slavoj Zizek, Marxist/Lacanian philosopher

------
zem
lewis thomas. combined solid science and excellent writing.

------
sjs382
Chuck Klosterman

